# DUMP PIGONS-what you got



## wesd (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the few protected speieces that arn't in danger, you may see them evryday. I wana to see some posts from people that tuck the time to photography them. Peace
Wes
ps.s heres what I have:


----------



## Battou (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like my good friend Dukat would fit in here

Shot (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800




Bigger here
Original TPF posting here

I've never heard of them being refferred to as dump pigoens but judging by the photo I assume it is gulls your lookin for.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Mar 20, 2009)

Here are two from me.


----------



## Battou (Mar 20, 2009)

well done on that second one sleepingdragon :thumbup:


----------



## sleepingdragon (Mar 20, 2009)

Battou said:


> well done on that second one sleepingdragon :thumbup:


 

Thanks!


----------



## dl4449 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## Hoser (Mar 20, 2009)

Just about to take flight





I call this one The 3 Tenors


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2009)

Did you mean to type "Pig*e*ons" in the title, and is "Dump pigeons" a synonym for "seagulls"? If so, I'd prefer for that word to be used as not to confuse those members who's first language is not English (and there are many!). Or at least to have a title without a type. At least!

Taken in October 2005:


----------



## wesd (Mar 21, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Did you mean to type "Pig*e*ons" in the title, and is "Dump pigeons" a synonym for "seagulls"? If so, I'd prefer for that word to be used as not to confuse those members who's first language is not English (and there are many!). Or at least to have a title without a type. At least!


 dump pigons because the name stood out.
nice shots evryone, hoser good timeing was it landing, or taking off.
Peace
Wes


----------



## Hoser (Mar 21, 2009)

wesd said:


> hoser good timeing was it landing, or taking off.



It was just stretching it's wings to take off. It's a little blown out, but those are untouched shots anyways.


----------



## nickisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

I've got loads of them around where i live so i have tons of pictures of them but this is probably my best


----------

